# صور من "السلامة في العمل"



## aalmasri (21 يناير 2007)

أرفق لكم هذا الملف الجميل عن بعض اشكال السلامة العامة


----------



## المهندس (22 يناير 2007)

ما شاء الله ..

خوش سلامة 
هذه نتيجة التساهل قد نرى منها أخطار على الحياة البشرية ..

شاكر لك الصور..

تحياتي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (22 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


aalmasri شكرا على الملف الجميل كله أفكار :10: 

والله يا أخي هناك أشكال كثيرة نراها لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله فالخطر يطال الغير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي لوسمحت الملف المرفق لا يعمل اتمنى تنزله من جديد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندسة حبيبة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر
و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fraidi (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صلاح العمرى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهم (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

نسال اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه الســــــــــلامه


----------



## بو مشاري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكررررا لكم


----------



## خالدسعد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين ياشباب


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر ياخواني


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 فبراير 2008)

صور مرعبة فعلا

تبين لنا

انه مايزال الكثيرون لم تتولد لديهم
ثقافة استخدام وسائل السلامة 
بشكل ملفت

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل


----------



## Brave Heart (3 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر يا عزيزي
و الله فادتني كتير


----------



## mohamed i a (16 مارس 2008)

كيف احمل هذه الملفات لانها لاتظهر لدى فى صفحة التحميل


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

*الملف لا يعمل*



بوخالد من الخليج قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي لوسمحت الملف المرفق لا يعمل اتمنى تنزله من جديد ولك جزيل الشكر


ارجو تنزيله من جديد مع الشكر


----------



## فور سيزونز (16 مارس 2008)

بااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## فور سيزونز (16 مارس 2008)

اخي في الله تطلع لنا صفحة التحميل فقط ولا يوجد ملف ارجو اعادة التحميل من جديد


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (21 مارس 2008)

مشاركة متميزة حقا


----------



## aalmasri (22 مارس 2008)

اشكر الجميع على المرور والتعليقات المشجعة حقيقة...

بالنسبة لمن لم يستطع تحميل الملف...هناك مشكلة في مركز تحميل الملفات في المنتدى...نتمنى ان يتم اصلاح الخلل قريبا حتى نتمكن جميعا من تنزيل الملفات...


----------



## السفير الشرقي (22 مارس 2008)

شكراً أخي بس المرفق لايعمل عندي ارجو منكم تنزيله مره اخرى


----------



## القديح (30 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أبريل 2008)

أحسنت بارك الله فيك .


----------



## Eng.Foam (2 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## التيربو (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر ويعطيك العافية


----------



## علي البغدادي (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع والصور


----------



## سهم221 (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## هدهد البحر (21 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (23 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير...


----------



## مهندس توليد (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مايو 2008)

نتمنى بألا اتقتصر الردود على الشكر فقط بل إذا كان بالامكان ادراج صور جديدة من قبل الأعضاءلتصبح لدينا مكتبة صور كبيرة


----------



## سلطان سليمان (2 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات


----------



## عمر999 (3 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وحش العمارة (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الملف الجميل كله أفكار :10:


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Brave Heart (17 يونيو 2008)

أرجو أن تعجبكم هذه الصور


----------



## دبي مون (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكوور

تحياتي لك


----------



## السيهاتي (23 يونيو 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووو


----------



## مصنع البلاستيك (24 يونيو 2008)

سلمات يمناك

شي طيب


----------



## ماسح الدمعات (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## magdy abd alal (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله فى العمل نرى أكثر من هذا وعندما تتدخل ينظر اليك على انك تريد ان تعطل العمل


----------



## ahmed morshidy (15 ديسمبر 2008)

والله نماذج مرعبة


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله على كل جهد تبذلونه ,ولنا أن نقدم لهؤلاء تحية على تعريض حياتهم للخطر لأجل حل مشاكل الغير . لكن ندعوهم أن لا يعيدونها فقد نقول لمرة ياريت الذي جرى ماكلن , وبالسلامة


----------



## amr assem (31 يناير 2009)

أعتقد أن هؤلاء لاينفع معهم تعليمات أو كتيبات الأسعافات الأولية
يجب تجهيز غرف الرعاية المركزة فورا
شكرا ياعزيزي


----------



## الدكرونى (2 فبراير 2009)

آيات كريمه من القرآن الكريم . واحاديث شريفه ، تحث عن السلامه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ
سورة النساء الايه- ( 71 )

وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ
سورة البقره الايه – ( 60 ) 

وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى سَعَى فِي الْأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ
سورة البقره الايه – ( 205 )

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلاَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً 
[النساء:29


وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْئُولُونَ
سورة الصافات الايه- ( 24 )

ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ
سورة الروم الايه- (41 )

وَلَا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلَاحِهَا
سورة الاعراف الايه – (85 )

مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا
سورة المائده الايه- (32 )


حديث شريف يحث على السلامه 

ماذا يعني حديث ( إعقلها وتوكل ) هل هو قيد للآيات والأحاديث السابقة ؟
الحديث هو أن رجل جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأراد أن يترك ناقته فقال أرسل ناقتيوأتوكل فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إعقلها وتوكل ) ،

ومعنى ذلكأنه


أ ـ تعليم للأعرابي أن يأخذ بالأسباب والمسببات مع التوكل . 

ب ـ مسألةالأخذ بالأسباب والمسببات ، ومعظم المسلمين المتأخرين 

يفهمون التوكل على أنه إعمل وتوكل وفي الحقيقةهو توكل وأعمل

والفرق هو أن إعمل وتوكل يجعل التوكل أمراً شكلياً ولذلك لا أثر لهفي نفس العامل الذي يزعم أنه توكل ، ولكن فهم توكل واعمل يجعل التوكل أساساً فيكونله في النفس الأثر الكبير ويجعل فيها قوة غير عادية قادرة على الإضطلاع بالمهامالعظاموالسلامه . 


ومن اقوال : على بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه 

ثمرة التفريط الندامه وثمرة الحزم السلامه .

من حزرك كمن بشرك .الورع الجنه . 


ــــــــــ


آيات واحاديث كثيره في ديننا الاسلامي تحث ، عن السلامه والحزر والورع والتأني والحزم 


مع خالص تحياتي وامتناني ، متمني للجميع بالسلامه الدائمه ان شاء الله تعالى .


----------



## الدكرونى (2 فبراير 2009)

آيات كريمه من القرآن الكريم . واحاديث شريفه ، تحث عن السلامه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ
سورة النساء الايه- ( 71 )

وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ
سورة البقره الايه – ( 60 ) 

وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى سَعَى فِي الْأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ
سورة البقره الايه – ( 205 )

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلاَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً 
[النساء:29


وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْئُولُونَ
سورة الصافات الايه- ( 24 )

ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ
سورة الروم الايه- (41 )

وَلَا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلَاحِهَا
سورة الاعراف الايه – (85 )

مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا
سورة المائده الايه- (32 )


حديث شريف يحث على السلامه 

ماذا يعني حديث ( إعقلها وتوكل ) هل هو قيد للآيات والأحاديث السابقة ؟
الحديث هو أن رجل جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأراد أن يترك ناقته فقال أرسل ناقتيوأتوكل فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إعقلها وتوكل ) ،

ومعنى ذلكأنه


أ ـ تعليم للأعرابي أن يأخذ بالأسباب والمسببات مع التوكل . 

ب ـ مسألةالأخذ بالأسباب والمسببات ، ومعظم المسلمين المتأخرين 

يفهمون التوكل على أنه إعمل وتوكل وفي الحقيقةهو توكل وأعمل

والفرق هو أن إعمل وتوكل يجعل التوكل أمراً شكلياً ولذلك لا أثر لهفي نفس العامل الذي يزعم أنه توكل ، ولكن فهم توكل واعمل يجعل التوكل أساساً فيكونله في النفس الأثر الكبير ويجعل فيها قوة غير عادية قادرة على الإضطلاع بالمهامالعظاموالسلامه . 


ومن اقوال : على بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه 

ثمرة التفريط الندامه وثمرة الحزم السلامه .

من حزرك كمن بشرك .الورع الجنه . 


ــــــــــ


آيات واحاديث كثيره في ديننا الاسلامي تحث ، عن السلامه والحزر والورع والتأني والحزم 


مع خالص تحياتي وامتناني ، متمني للجميع بالسلامه الدائمه ان شاء الله تعالى .


----------



## waelatwiya (2 فبراير 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك لكم*​


----------



## turkei (27 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ahmedyani (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم وارجو المزيد


----------



## husscorps (31 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## الحليف (31 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا هذا املف .............. يعطيك العافية


----------



## husscorps (6 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## جمال سعدالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود رائع وصور معبرة آمل من الجميع أخذ العبر منها.


----------



## jading (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## k-9 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*
وشكراً​


----------



## okab73 (22 أغسطس 2010)

لازم يأخذوا براءة إختراع 
بس راح يلحقوا ياخذوها


----------



## ghamdi74 (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## allbdr1000 (25 يناير 2011)

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله السلامة شي اساسي يا اخوان


----------



## ecc1010 (25 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## egole (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر
و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## الجلنداني (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## متميز100 (12 مارس 2011)

في الحقيقة صــــــــــــــور عجيبة


----------



## 'طفلة الميكاترونكس (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك
رائع بنفعو مهندسين امن!!!


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (21 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## a.biomy (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## CLEAR (10 يونيو 2013)

الحاجة ام الاختراع


----------



## وسام الفارس (10 يونيو 2013)

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معماري المدينة2012 (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا والكثير حقيقة يغفل عن التفكير في سلامة العمل وينصب تركيزه علي العمل ذاته


----------



## FreeEngineer (15 يونيو 2013)

الله يبارك فيك مشكور جدا


----------



## أم قصي (16 يوليو 2013)

أشكرك على الفائدة


----------



## FreeEngineer (17 يوليو 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarekmonier (24 يوليو 2013)

Thank You Very Much.....


----------



## mo7a131 (26 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر علي المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## mohmyousf (26 أغسطس 2013)

thanksss


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------

